# My Apology ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I am sure at least one person must have wondered why the fluff treats I sent to The HH meet-up were in short supply. I am so sorry. I didn't realize more members were planning to attend the party and it was too late to even have Crystal send more Fed-Ex. Even though some of you spoke on the phone and told me it worked out okay ... I just know I should have sent more. So, I feel bad and I am so sorry. It's not like me to normally make such a goof like that.

With that said ... I am so happy to see all of the wonderful pictures of so many beautiful ladies and their gorgeous fluff babies! And, it's great to see that everyone had such a wonderful time!

Thank you to all of you for sharing so many wonderful pictures! Hopefully, next year I can join all of you there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - please don't apologize. The treats were so adorable, I had to take a picture of them after unwrapping them. :thumbsup: Especially loved the flip flops. They were a wonderful surprise and I think near the end of the party when I left, there were even some left over, which I'm sure the dogs in the pool house got to enjoy. I'm so glad that Lynn got you on the phone to talk to us, though the connection and the noise in the party made it hard to hear. Thanks so much for thinking of all of us and we were all saying how we wished you could have been there. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Marie, don't worry that was just so very sweet of you and i'm sure it all worked out. I honestly had no idea that you had sent doggie treats, what a lovely gesture. :hugging: Heck i was there and didn't have the treat bags for the pups nor the food i was bringing, i left everything in Florida. :blush:

I hope that you will be able to make it next year, sure would love to meet you and snowball.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Dear Marie,

Please do not feel bad. The cookies were so pretty:wub::wub: It was so nice of you:wub::wub: We missed you!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - please don't apologize. The treats were so adorable, I had to take a picture of them after unwrapping them. :thumbsup: Especially loved the flip flops. They were a wonderful surprise and I think near the end of the party when I left, there were even some left over, which I'm sure the dogs in the pool house got to enjoy. I'm so glad that Lynn got you on the phone to talk to us, though the connection and the noise in the party made it hard to hear. Thanks so much for thinking of all of us and we were all saying how we wished you could have been there. :grouphug:


 

Those are so cute and i remember seeing them and you holding them Sue, but i had absolutely no idea that they were from Marie and that they were doggie coookies. They are absolutely adorable.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Marie it was sweet of you to even think of sending special cookies. I am sure that all of the doggies enjoyed them so much. Hope you can attend next year. Hugs.........

****Auntie Marie, I gots a bwue starfishy. I finked it wuz gweat....fink you so berry much. ~Sassy :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

those are the cutest treats and how nice of Marie to surprise you with treats. Looks like you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie, please no apology needed for such a thoughtful gift. They were adorable and Ben loved his...thank you.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey Marie, no need to apologize, the treats were so cute and mine just love the starfish arms. Thank you for sending them.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We all loved your surprise, and I don't think anyone left disappointed. I took the starfish home, and Bogie loved it. I thought he deserved a special treat since he had to stay home.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mysugarbears said:


> Those are so cute and i remember seeing them and you holding them Sue, but i had absolutely no idea that they were from Marie and that they were doggie coookies. They are absolutely adorable.


Debbie - you showed up later. We made several announcements before when Pat brought them (since they were sent to her friend Jill's house so we'd be sure to get them) and then when we unwrapped them to offer them. At the end we put the ones left near the stairs so people could get them as they left. We didn't want to put them on the people dessert table, lest someone eat them. :w00t: Which I think one person started to do! Sorry you didn't get any.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - please don't apologize. The treats were so adorable, I had to take a picture of them after unwrapping them. :thumbsup: Especially loved the flip flops. They were a wonderful surprise and I think near the end of the party when I left, there were even some left over, which I'm sure the dogs in the pool house got to enjoy. I'm so glad that Lynn got you on the phone to talk to us, though the connection and the noise in the party made it hard to hear. Thanks so much for thinking of all of us and we were all saying how we wished you could have been there. :grouphug:


Sue, thank you so much for taking a picture of the treats. And, helping ease my mind that there were enough. :smootch: :tender:I loved talking with all of you even though the connection was not the best. :wub:



mysugarbears said:


> Marie, don't worry that was just so very sweet of you and i'm sure it all worked out. I honestly had no idea that you had sent doggie treats, what a lovely gesture. :hugging: Heck i was there and didn't have the treat bags for the pups nor the food i was bringing, i left everything in Florida. :blush:
> 
> I hope that you will be able to make it next year, sure would love to meet you and snowball.


Thank you, Debbie. :tender: I do hope to be there next year!



elly said:


> Dear Marie,
> 
> Please do not feel bad. The cookies were so pretty:wub::wub: It was so nice of you:wub::wub: We missed you!


Thank you so much, Cathy. :tender:


mysugarbears said:


> Those are so cute and i remember seeing them and you holding them Sue, but i had absolutely no idea that they were from Marie and that they were doggie coookies. They are absolutely adorable.


It's okay. :tender: I did have a message enclosed, but, maybe it got lost. The important thing is that the treats arrived for the party.:chili:



sassy's mommy said:


> Marie it was sweet of you to even think of sending special cookies. I am sure that all of the doggies enjoyed them so much. Hope you can attend next year. Hugs.........
> 
> ****Auntie Marie, I gots a bwue starfishy. I finked it wuz gweat....fink you so berry much. ~Sassy :wub:


,
Awwww ... Beautiful Sassy. Auntie Marie is so happy to hear that you gots a blue starfishy. And, you are most welcome!:heart::smootch::wub:Hugs to you and your beautiful Mommy. :wub:



Maglily said:


> those are the cutest treats and how nice of Marie to surprise you with treats. Looks like you all had a wonderful time.





TLR said:


> Marie, please no apology needed for such a thoughtful gift. They were adorable and Ben loved his...thank you.


Tracey, I am so happy to hear Ben loved his treat!:tender: The treats, by the way, we're grain free!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Marie, the treats were so beautiful!! I saw your note with the box when it was opened and it was so beyond thoughtful of you! When I first saw the cookies I thought they were for us not the fluffs!! I was at the party until the end and there was more than enough cookies for everyone!! Thank you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I thought they were "people" treats but since I am gluten-intolerant I did not try one! Funny!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

No need to apologize. The cookies were beautiful everyone was having way too much fun to keep score!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> I thought they were "people" treats but since I am gluten-intolerant I did not try one! Funny!


Yes - I too, thought they were people cookies at first! They were beautiful!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Debbie - you showed up later. We made several announcements before when Pat brought them (since they were sent to her friend Jill's house so we'd be sure to get them) and then when we unwrapped them to offer them. At the end we put the ones left near the stairs so people could get them as they left. We didn't want to put them on the people dessert table, lest someone eat them. :w00t: Which I think one person started to do! Sorry you didn't get any.


 
I apologize for being so late getting there and missing the several announcements, one thing i know for sure is that next year i'm arriving a day earlier and staying were everyone else is staying. :blush: I'm sure that if they were on the table i would have started to eat one, i love cookies!!! They were just the cutest and perfect for HH. :wub: I'm already planning for next year and not leaving anything at home next time. :angry: :blush:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey Marie, no need to apologize, the treats were so cute and mine just love the starfish arms. Thank you for sending them.


Awwww ... Thank you, Lindsay.:tender: I am so glad to hear the treats were loved.


revakb2 said:


> We all loved your surprise, and I don't think anyone left disappointed. I took the starfish home, and Bogie loved it. I thought he deserved a special treat since he had to stay home.


Thank you, again, Reva.:tender: I'm so happy to hear Bogie loved his treat!


Snowbody said:


> Debbie - you showed up later. We made several announcements before when Pat brought them (since they were sent to her friend Jill's house so we'd be sure to get them) and then when we unwrapped them to offer them. At the end we put the ones left near the stairs so people could get them as they left. We didn't want to put them on the people dessert table, lest someone eat them. :w00t: Which I think one person started to do! Sorry you didn't get any.





lmillette said:


> Marie, the treats were so beautiful!! I saw your note with the box when it was opened and it was so beyond thoughtful of you! When I first saw the cookies I thought they were for us not the fluffs!! I was at the party until the end and there was more than enough cookies for everyone!! Thank you!


Thank you, Lindsay! :tender: I feel better knowing there were enough treats for the fluff babies.


edelweiss said:


> I thought they were "people" treats but since I am gluten-intolerant I did not try one! Funny!


. Well, the treats were grain free. 



ckanen2n said:


> No need to apologize. The cookies were beautiful everyone was having way too much fun to keep score!


Thank so much you, Carole.:tender:



ckanen2n said:


> Yes - I too, thought they were people cookies at first! They were beautiful!


Thank you, again, Carole.:tender:



mysugarbears said:


> I apologize for being so late getting there and missing the several announcements, one thing i know for sure is that next year i'm arriving a day earlier and staying were everyone else is staying. :blush: I'm sure that if they were on the table i would have started to eat one, i love cookies!!! They were just the cutest and perfect for HH. :wub: I'm already planning for next year and not leaving anything at home next time. :angry: :blush:


Debbie, I bet if anyone would have eaten them by mistake ... They still would have tasted yummy! : )


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I am sure at least one person must have wondered why the fluff treats I sent to The HH meet-up were in short supply. I am so sorry. I didn't realize more members were planning to attend the party and it was too late to even have Crystal send more Fed-Ex. Even though some of you spoke on the phone and told me it worked out okay ... I just know I should have sent more. So, I feel bad and I am so sorry. It's not like me to normally make such a goof like that.
> 
> With that said ... I am so happy to see all of the wonderful pictures of so many beautiful ladies and their gorgeous fluff babies! And, it's great to see that everyone had such a wonderful time!
> 
> Thank you to all of you for sharing so many wonderful pictures! Hopefully, next year I can join all of you there.





mysugarbears said:


> Marie, don't worry that was just so very sweet of you and i'm sure it all worked out. I honestly had no idea that you had sent doggie treats, what a lovely gesture. :hugging: Heck i was there and didn't have the treat bags for the pups nor the food i was bringing, i left everything in Florida. :blush:
> 
> I hope that you will be able to make it next year, sure would love to meet you and snowball.





mysugarbears said:


> Those are so cute and i remember seeing them and you holding them Sue, but i had absolutely no idea that they were from Marie and that they were doggie coookies. They are absolutely adorable.





Snowbody said:


> Debbie - you showed up later. We made several announcements before when Pat brought them (since they were sent to her friend Jill's house so we'd be sure to get them) and then when we unwrapped them to offer them. At the end we put the ones left near the stairs so people could get them as they left. We didn't want to put them on the people dessert table, lest someone eat them. :w00t: Which I think one person started to do! Sorry you didn't get any.


 
Marie, let me apoligize for making you feel like you had to apoligize.  I apoligize for sounding like a 2 year old brat instead of the adult that i am. Good Lord that isn't like me that's for sure, i think i left me at HH and brought home a different me, that's the only thing i can think of. :angry:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- it was so sweet and thoughtful of you to have Crystal send these. I know you had them made especially for the party because they were in the shape of the flip flops and the starfish. They were huge -- one fluff could never have managed a whole one by himself (although I know that Secret would have tried to.) They looked so good that a couple of humans thought that they were for us and tried one out -- said that they weren't bad at all. 

So wish that you and Snowball could have joined us. I called so that we could include you in the fun. Glad you were up to talking. 

Thanks again for thinking about us.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Marie, let me apoligize for making you feel like you had to apoligize.  I apoligize for sounding like a 2 year old brat instead of the adult that i am. Good Lord that isn't like me that's for sure, i think i left me at HH and brought home a different me, that's the only thing i can think of. :angry:


Debbie!!! You didn't do one thing wrong!! I don't even know why you are feeling this way. 

I was apologizing because I honestly thought I goofed up on not sending enough treats for the fluffs, period.

And, it was my fault that I didn't send a regular card so that it could be displayed near the treats. The only reason I would have liked for everyone to know that I sent the treats ... is just to let everyone know that I was thinking about all of you and wished that we could be there with everyone. That's all.

So, now please go give yourself a big hug ... right now!!

Hugs,

Marie


----------

